# OT: I'm ok...but her car isn't.



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Just so everyone doesn't freak out and worry, I was in a car wreck Friday afternoon. After the ambulance trip, (girlfriend went in on a headboard, I went onto the ambulance under my own power.) we spent a couple hours in the hospital getting checked out and then they released us like a couple undersized redfish.  

Her car is really messed up, but Hyundai may have to replace it because the airbags failed to deploy. No major damage to either one of us, just kind of stiff and sore. So much for fishing last weekend.

I'll give more details later...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Sorry to hear that 'Manny.........I hope you and your girl have a full and safe recovery....car accidents suck....My wife and daughter were just involved in one...they too are all right....the Accord is still in the shop....but as long as the loved ones are OK....everything else is substantial.


Hope none of your tackle was involved..that would suck more.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Wow!!!!*

Hey glad you're ok.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, just alot of strained muscles. I actually looked up before the collision and braced myself for it. Would have been much worse if I didn't see it and the airbag didn't deploy.

None of my gear was in the car or otherwise, I'd be even more upset. It's just going to be aggravating since we work slightly different schedules and we'll have to carpool. Good thing is we work at the same place and currently have the same days off.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Take*

care of yourselve and make sure that there isnt anything really wrong with both of you..We got rear ended lastYear, total out our fullsize ford F150 4/4 and the airbags didnt deploy either ...all Ford did was fix everything ..Frame,bed...and we gave them hell till they got everything fix...but anyway, i kept putting everything off. (Going to get checkout, i didnt think anything was wrong with me)...a few days later my wrist kept bother. And i just waited, well one night i rolled on it. we went to the ER and has it Xray..."Broken" and i didnt even know...and i when thru hell for them to pay for anything...we got a lawyer and everything got taken care of...I am not one of those person that lawsuit people...(never have been) But after what Ford and the insurance company put us thru...I learned my lesson. It doesnt pay to be nice, I will have a lawyer settle things for me next time....oh and Ford never said their airbag were junk....there just replace everything and we still wont know if they work Before you sign anything make sure both of you are really alright. Cause sometimes things don't show up that fast, then you get stuck with the bill. (i almost did). And if the insurance give you the run around with the car. Go find a lawyer!!! cause they really dont give a crap about you. I know this sound kinda of cold, but i learned my lesson the hard way. I didnt go after ford over the airbags, i didnt want to bother anymore...but now that i have more time to think about it. If my GF or me would have gotten hurt really bad or worst..Ford wouldnt have drop a tear over us....I wish i wouldnt have listen to my GF. Sometimes doing the right thing, doesnt pan out and you still get screw in the end...But i am glad you guys didnt get hurt. Take care of yourselves....


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Glad you OK E...
What a chang in plans... What is the airbag deal?? If they do not go off the car company fixes everything??


----------



## Big Bill (Dec 31, 2004)

*Airbags and accidents*

Im an adjuster with a major insurance company. In my short tenure here (8 months) one thing I have been amazed to learn is how finnicky airbags are. The sensors are mounted so that they will only deploy on front end impacts. I handled a late model ford car that got hit in the passengers fender so hard that it broke the hood off. The airbags didnt go off, and the sensors were intact.
Emanuel,
Let me know if there is anything I can help you with on your claim. Be more than happy to give you any info that I can


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Big Bill said:


> Im an adjuster with a major insurance company.


Shhh... I don't know how many people I would tell that to since most insurance companies are hated 10 times more than lawyers :--| (if that's even possible).

Sorry to hear about the wreck, glad you are alright E-man


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Oh, but it gets better. Monday night, another wreck. This time by a hit and run driver. I'll post all the details later.


----------



## backrowboypa (Jul 21, 2006)

emanuel said:


> Oh, but it gets better. Monday night, another wreck. This time by a hit and run driver. I'll post all the details later.


Bad things happen in 3's...I wouldn't go fishing with Emanuel this weekend  
(just kidding)


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

*The insanity continues...*

Ok, so most of you know by now that I was in a car accident on Friday. Well, guess what? Monday night (the 24th), I'm driving home at about 11:30 from Winter Garden on Colonial Drive. (US 50) I was doing about 40 when someone came up from behind me doing at least 80+ mph and slammed into the back end of my truck. He then took off, going even faster. My girlfriend was with me and she immediately dialed 911. I managed to get a good description of the vehicle and suprisingly enough, the police got the guy. I missed two days of work, but I'm back now. 

The person who hit me made it all the way to Semoran (436)before they got him, and when he finally pulled over, he started to pull a gun on the police. Fortunately for him, he thought better of it so they didn't shoot the scumbag. He was/is a 7-time convicted felon who is now facing charges that include hit&run, fleeing and eluding, resisting arrest, reckless endangerment, possesion of a firearm by a felon, violation of probation, and the list goes on and on and on…

2 accidents in 4 days, what are the odds? Fortunately, I'm not too much the worse for wear, just really sore and my truck can be fixed. On top of it, my insurance company is being really helpful and is trying to make sure that even if the guy doesn't have insurance, I won't have to pay a dime. We're also looking at going after the guy with an attorney but that's still up in the air. Fun huh? Yeah, but I still managed to fish this weekend on the boat. It just hurt to fight fish or pull the anchor.  

Fish on… ;-)


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

E
just stay in the house and lay low... Your on someones radar... Let them think your gone.. 
If you have some back issues get your facts straight on who pays.. If you do it will haunt you forever... Back pain sucks...
Glad you alright but stop that sh*t.. Avoid the crazy stuff.
Get some tight lines and sit on the beach sucking down some beer...


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Dude, how is that crap even possible? Go underground in a bunker with padded walls and don't leave for a year.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

My life is insane, plain and simple. I'd like for everything to be peaceful and quiet but that's not happening. I like to be left alone and don't look for trouble. However, it always finds me. This is one crazy town.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Dude, I would advise against buying a lottery ticket right now.

Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Take care*

Of yourself. One day at a time. If you some vacation time from work take it. Go away, no phone, no cell phone, no smoke signals, no pony express. Ya know. Take care and tight lines.


----------

